# Getting Serious



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My wife and I have been casual land lookers for 20 years (we are 52).

Things are heating up for us though. We now have $56K cash in the land fund and prices seem to have come down some in the past year or so.

We are both from Wisconsin, but she has no desire to endure those long winters, so we have been doing most of our looking in southern MO (Ozark to Shannon Counties), northern AR, eastern OK and TX (Edwards, Real, Medina, Uvalde and Bandera counties primarily).

Nice acreage in TX is more expensive that the other states. OK is the cheapest in general. We tend to like MO and AR the best.

MO seems to have the most to choose from...so coupled with the reasonable prices it seems like we could easily end up there.

We might head up to Ozark county MO this weekend to look at 40ac that recently came on the market. 

Not sure why I posted this....I guess I just wanted to share! :shrug:

Tim


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like you two have a great plan! My hubby and I have just recently started looking for our homestead and hope to be ready to move in about 3 years. I was born and raised in Texas so I'm not sure I will ever be able to leave my home state but I have told him that I am open to exploring other areas if he decides he wants to live somewhere else (he's from MN).

I've noticed on the United Country website (www.unitedcountry.com) that there are a lot of properties in MO that seem very reasonably priced.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I would check out places in central and northern Missouri, too. It's a big state with lots of options and markets.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Try this for Missouri and Arkansas Ozark property: www.onlineoml.com


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

There is some land to find in SE Oklahoma, but it's being explored for natural gas right now and some of it is a bit overpriced. If you're interested in large acreages, (like 300+ acres) you should be able to find some worth the money.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Going to make an offer on a 40 acre piece in MO.

Owners have it over-priced by about 20% (realtor agreed with me...off the record) so who knows how they will respond? I used 6 recent comps to come up with my price.

If they won't deal, there are plenty of other parcels on the market.


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Just emailed an offer....now the games begin!

Ha! They may be over very quickly...you never know.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Tarbe - best of luck to you and your wife. Keep everybody here posted on how things turn out. We can all live vacariously through your adventure!


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

PS - if that deal falls through, you might check out:

www.landandfarm.com

another website with a lot of listings.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Tarbe! I hope it ll works out for you.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes and the website tips.

We are trying not to get our hopes up. But after looking at hundreds of properties over the past 20 years, it is tough not to get excited at the prospect of finally owning more than 1/4 acre!


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Our offer was rejected (not too surprised).

Despite the offer being average for the local market, the sellers (in CT) claim they will wait to get their asking price. No way I am going to pay $500/acre over what the Realtor (and the comps) say the market price is.

Already lusting over another parcel about 30 miles north and east...need another road trip! And this one is priced right...


Tim


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

That property was not meant to be... how many acres is the new one?


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

its no wonder if there here in CT, everything so expensive here and alot of people that own land/properties elsewhere not only expect but DEMAND the kind of prices they would get in a good market in this area...

many dont Care that the land isnt worth as much in that particular market...
Shame, but it does mean that it wasnt meant to be yours and something much better is waiting for you to find it


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

timfromohio said:


> That property was not meant to be... how many acres is the new one?


80...which means it is more $$ than I currently have in the land fund.

So.......I would have to violate my "pay cash only" rule to make this one work.


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

FoxyWench said:


> Shame, but it does mean that it wasnt meant to be yours and something much better is waiting for you to find it



I hear you, Foxy. It was a bummer to get shot down (I was already running things through my mind, like where I would plant various trees and where I would put the garden). I need to not do that! Must remain aloof and impassioned. 

THE place will come along. The best place in the world isn't much good if you can't buy it!


Tim


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

If you are looking to move from the city to the country make sure you are *NOT* depent on the locals for a job or income. Locate close enought to the city for employment. The locals will not do business with you for years. You can buy from them, but by in large they will not buy from you. They have also been known to stop doing business with a local who hires a foriegner. My experience in th S Mo, NW AR, Ok and NE TX.

My two cents.

am1too


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

This is for retirement.

But thanks for the advice...could come in handy.


Tim


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

am1too said:


> If you are looking to move from the city to the country make sure you are *NOT* depent on the locals for a job or income. Locate close enought to the city for employment. The locals will not do business with you for years. *You can buy from them, but by in large they will not buy from you. They have also been known to stop doing business with a local who hires a foriegner*. My experience in th S Mo, NW AR, Ok and NE TX.
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> am1too


Being a local in SE OK, I've noticed this as well. It seems as everybody has it in for the "foreigner" who moves in. It's like they're jealous of the "big city money" the foreigners have. (little do they know about the personal business of the newcomer.)


----------



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

lol, I'm also looking in mo/ar/ks though my budget is slightly less than yours. funny to think of myself as a foreigner when I am from Indiana but I get your drift. 

I'll be semi-retired and will be one of those buying from a local not selling.

tarbe,

this is further north than you were lookiing:

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/Stover_MO_65078_1111286649

its already got several outbuildings, a septic, well and river (large creek) frontage on the back of the property. I don't want to spend this much or I'd look at it. I'd like to find an old pasture with barn that can be renovated into housing.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 2, 2010)

I am going to be moving down toward the Springfield, MO area from St. Louis in the next 6 months. I am so looking forward to getting into a smaller town and out of the smelly city.

But based on what I am hearing, the prices will continue to go down this year, so you should be able to find what you want.

However, I would suggest that you try to not go into debt to buy land. If the economy goes the way I think it will, you will not want to have that overhead.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, we're about halfway between Joplin & Springfield, MO, and love it here. There are a lot of non-local homesteaders that make a really great community. The locals have no problem with transplants, since there's a bit rehab (think physical therapy, not substance) hospital and VA stuff here. There are still jobs available, and you can get some pretty decent deals - we bought a foreclosed farm a year and half ago with a house, two barns (small), a run-in shed and a workshop, and there was a hook-up down the hill for a mobile home (septic & water). Mostly fenced cattle-tight with some woven wire, about 3-3.5 acres of woodlot. 10 acres total, paid $37K cash. I've seen several other properties over the years like this go for around this range. If you go to caroljones.com it's a pretty decent local realtor that usually has a pretty good selection of properties for a relatively reasonable price.

As far as the state goes, Missouri is one of four states in the U.S. that is still operating in the black financially. We have great castle doctrine laws on protecting your property, CCW permits are pretty easy to get a hold of, a fairly responsive state legislature, great homeschooling regulations, and fairly open building codes - it depends by county, but rural properties usually only need a building permit if a septic system has to go in. Property taxes are low, too (our are a little over $300 this year).

Patriot - look forward to seeing you down this way! There is a great homesteading community down in this neck of the woods


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

ozarkcat said:


> As far as the state goes, Missouri is one of four states in the U.S. that is still operating in the black financially. We have great castle doctrine laws on protecting your property, CCW permits are pretty easy to get a hold of, a fairly responsive state legislature, great homeschooling regulations, and fairly open building codes - it depends by county, but rural properties usually only need a building permit if a septic system has to go in. Property taxes are low, too (our are a little over $300 this year).




Yup...all reasons why MO is high on our list. Texas would be great, too. But after all the years here, I still can't cotton to the weather. Ft Davis has nice weather, but the land is way too expensive....


Tim


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

We have our small farmstead for sale as of right now. It is outside of Farmington, Mo., Aprox 65 miles south of St. Louis. More and more ppl are retiring to this area. It's aprox 3 miles out of town, and 1 vineyard down the road as well as one all the way at the other end of the county rd. A country setting with peremiter fenced as well as crossfenced. Outbuildings, and 2 br 1 bath older house that is in the process of being remodeled. There is also a basement set and ready for a doublewide with septic, wireing water and all ..bring your trailer and move on into it or live in the house and build on the basement. Good well water. Just far enough out that you dont get 'city' crazieness but close enough that dr.s and hospitals are not more than 3 miles away. $55,200.


----------

